# Joey's birthday surprise!!!



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I know a few of you already know about this or knew what was going to happen  BUT here are the pictures!!!

Last year when Joey turned 1.. I got him 400 tennis balls....check the following link for last year ( http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...15-joeys-birthday-extravaganza-pic-heavy.html ) well THIS YEAR I got Mr. Joey got 800 tennis balls!!!!! We woke him up and got him to run into the room FILLED with balls. Here are the results 

























































































































































































































My big baby boy<33

Here is the video!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, Joey! So what do you do with all these balls? And will there be 1200 next year?


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

I love how he is rolling in them! Where do you get 800 balls!! A very good idea, I am sure he appreciated it! Happy Birthday Joey


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the one where he is rolling in them!!!!! Too Funny! Happy Birthday Joey...you spoiled rotten dog, you!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

How many of the 400 do you have left from last year? He looks like he was having a blast! Loved the pics and the video!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I had the biggest grin on my face the entire post  How do you get 800 tennis balls?????


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

OMG I know I say this all the time, but Joey is just the most Handsome Boy. Gosh I could look at that face all day long.... xxoxoxoxox Happy Birthday Joey! Tucker would sure love to join you in shredding some of those tennis balls! lol....


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Awhh !! Not gonna lie, the pictures with him laying in then and smiling, it looks like he has tears in his eyes he's soo excited!!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Joey!!! How fun was that???? Very cool.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday to handsome Joey!! Now that is a look of pure joy on that beautiful golden face!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Now that is Golden heaven! The pics of him rolling in them are awesome. Happy birthday Joey Jax.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Joey! That is one happy boy. He couldn't stopping wiggling in the video...so cute!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

How adorable!!! I was grinning through the whole video. Happy birthday Joey - he is beautiful


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha thank you guys!! 

To everyone asking WHERE and/or how much it all cost... I had 400 of them from last year and I payed about $150 for those ones... this year I got another 400 from different people and payed about $50 for them all... Kijiji is where I found them  

He also doesn't get them all the time... he has certain toys that he can have 24/7 but the tennis balls were packed back into 4 boxes at the end of the day and will now stay under the stairs in the garage until next year!  

Thanks everyone for the wishes<33 Joey had a very fun day!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Ohhh Joey Jax...whaaat a lucky boy! Looks like you had a LOT of fun! Happy Birthday to you from Chester and I! Maybe 1200 or 1600 next year.. are you doubling it or just adding 400 each year  !


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha Im thinking about adding 400 a year  So we are thinking 1200 next year!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable! Happy birthday Joey!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

How awesome!!! I love this idea. I might have to hunt for some tennis balls for Kelsey's 2nd birthday coming up!

And I was smiling the whole time watching the video too. What a lucky guy Joey is to have such a good mommy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, what a lucky boy Joey Jax is!

Again, Happy Birthday to your gorgeous boy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness-I LOVE the pictures! He looks absolutely ecstatic! Lucky boy


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow such a lucky boy! I love how he couldn't choose which tennis ball to hold. Happy birthday Joey!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOEY"* you are so cute!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What wonderful pictures and a really cool idea!!!!


----------



## Denskwik (Sep 13, 2011)

*Awwww!*

Love the pics & the vid! :dblthumb2 I might borrow your awesome idea for Jagger's bday. I better start asking my daughter's tennis instructor for old balls.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!! I actually got emotional looking at these pics. Happy birthday dear Joey! What a treat you must have had!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is just too precious - you should post that video where is butt will not stop wagging haha!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I do believe that is a very happy birthday boy. Next year's gift, a ball pit.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Curious as to where to get a deal on a massive amount of tennis balls.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Gee, I don't think that dog gets enough love. 

Very cute!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I know I said it on facebook, but Happy Birthday Joey!!! Looks like you had a ball!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome boy. The pictures are absolutely priceless. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tali (Apr 9, 2012)

Love it! Love it ! Love it! Made me smile!!!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

debra1704 said:


> Curious as to where to get a deal on a massive amount of tennis balls.


Just check Kijiji and craigslist  I posted a WANTED add and I also looked daily for tennis balls in bulk... Everything cost me about $150.. not bad at all for 800 balls. They were mostly from tennis coaches who need to get new balls cuz these ones didn't have their 'bounce' anymore. Lol, Their loss, our gain! 

Im thinking 1200 next year  haha
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Im thinking 1200 next year ...


Joey's 3rd birthday: 

*Jamm*: Joooeyyy, here is another 1200 tennis balls for you!!!
*Joey*: Oh no, not again ... 
*Jamm*: It will be 1600 next year and you'll get 2000 tennis balls for your 5th birthday !!!
*Joe*y: Am I cursed with tennis balls? *Start praying*: Dear Lord, please stop these balls from coming into my life. Amen.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, 1200 tennis balls!! So fun! Can't wait to see the pictures then!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG - the mind boggles at how many he will have when he reaches double figures - love the pic of him rolling in them


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahahahaha Or next year I might get him one of those dog safe tennis ball launchers! Now that would be funny. Lol!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

debra1704 said:


> Curious as to where to get a deal on a massive amount of tennis balls.


Ebay has a ton of used ones for a decent price:

eBay: used tennis balls


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What a hoot!!!!!!!!!! Life doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Joey

Happy Birthday!!!

Bob and Jackson


----------

